# Growls



## iglinska1 (May 10, 2010)

*
Dogs growl at many funny things. what does your dog growl at? *

Koda only growls when shes laying on the couch or bed with me and snoopy my boyfriends dog wants to jump on the couch too, but she starts growling and growl-barking, ears back at him until he leaves. 
I tell her to stop and correct her, and put snoopy all against her body. She relaxes within 10 seconds and forgets about it. 

She also growls when dogs come near her when she chews her bone. She never growls at people. 

The funniest thing she has growled at is my school Cougar statue, she tries to kill it.


----------

